# Uber package delivery is finally here....



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

http://blog.uber.com/RUSH

Uber has finally made the plunge into delivery service. A few questions:
- Will X drivers prefer this to real humans?
- Can I hear all those drug dealers scream.... yaaaay!?
- Can you do that service with a 1984 Prizm?
- Will they force X/XL or even Black/SUV drivers to accept a delivery ping?
- Will you pay more for your package to be delivered in a Black car?
- What if I get bitten by a neighbors dog or shot at by the Neighborhood watch?
- Do I have to wait 30 minutes for a signature or risk a 1* rating?

Add your predictions and witty comments...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Luberon said:


> http://blog.uber.com/RUSH
> 
> Uber has finally made the plunge into delivery service. A few questions:
> - Will X drivers prefer this to real humans?
> ...


Dude, that's not new in NYC, plus it's a bicycle service. Did you even read it ?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Would have deleted the thread but dont know how ...


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Would have deleted the thread but dont know how ...


I don't think you can delete a thread you started ?
But I do think it's just like Uber to make them pay $1 a trip, for people who walk too


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

longtime nyc is right. Most of the cab companies I worked for have delivered things other then humans. From pizza to cigarettes, transferred medications from one hospital/pharmacy of other hospitals or nursing homes etc. Just last week early in the morning I got a quest to deliver some breakfast items like hashbrowns, mcsausages, etc from mcd's to someone's house. Doesn't happen on a daily basis, but on occasion.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I delivered a t-shirt on lyft

The asshole didn't get out of his 
bungalow on the back. 
I had to yell like a ****ing santa clause to get a responce


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Lidman said:


> longtime nyc is right. Most of the cab companies I worked for have delivered things other then humans. From pizza to cigarettes, transferred medications from one hospital/pharmacy of other hospitals or nursing homes etc. Just last week early in the morning I got a quest to deliver some breakfast items like hashbrowns, mcsausages, etc from mcd's to someone's house. Doesn't happen on a daily basis, but on occasion.


*THE UBER SERVICE IS FOR BICYCLISTS *


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Not true from what I've read on various posts. Uber and lyft drivers have delivered items in their cars as well as bicycles.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Not true from what I've read on various posts. Uber and lyft drivers have delivered items in their cars as well as bicycles.


His link was for NYC, other parts of the country, I don't know. 
And working for a limousine service here, I've on rare occasions picked up and delivered papers.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have delivered numerous packages "uberx" for businesses in nyc, where they needed it delivered ASAP, no problem for me, I rather be delivering packages that don't say a word, than some idiot pax, I said some not all pax. And in nyc uber calls it uber rush, it's a bike messenger service.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

The big question is....

Will he be able to pick up at the airport?


----------



## Speedsense (Dec 27, 2014)

*Uber for Pot' Eaze Raises $1.5 Million to Deliver Medical Marijuana*

 
Eaze Solutions LLC, a company that works with a medical marijuana dispensary to provide a high-tech pot-delivery service, has raised $1.5 million to expand beyond San Francisco to other California cities, the company said.

The funding was provided by 40 Silicon Valley-based angel and institutional investors, spokeswoman Caroline Vespi said, with many of the investors participating in a syndicate launched by Fresh VC on crowdfunding site AngelList.

Fresh VC is an investment vehicle launched by Shri Ganeshram, a founder of car-sharing service FlightCar Inc., and Brian Sheng, a veteran of Chinese venture firmShenzen Capital Group.

Fresh VC put its own money into Eaze in addition to leading the crowdfunding syndicate, Ms. Vespi said. Other angel investors backed the company from outside the syndicate, she said, but Eaze isn't publicly disclosing their names.

Eaze, which is still negotiating with Apple Inc. and other mobile-technology leaders about whether or not a medical-marijuana delivery app will appear in app marketplaces, currently makes its app available via the Web, Ms. Vespi said.

While the app is free, Eaze makes money by charging the marijuana dispensary a lead-generation fee after transactions are completed, Ms. Vespi said.

The company, which is often called the "Uber for pot," is closely linked with SPARC, a San Francisco pot dispensary that grows and sells medical cannabis. SPARC is using the Eaze app to automate its delivery process.

The company is aiming for a 10-minute delivery time after the click of a single button via mobile app.

Eaze, which handles the software side of the equation, will use its new funding to expand to other California cities, Ms. Vespi said, and has the long-term aim of expanding to other states outside of California where medical marijuana is legal.

Launched in late July, Eaze was enabling marijuana delivery to more than 500 people within its first two weeks of operation, company materials said.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Damn! Weed, massage, meals, and only one thing left. I mean 2 things . . . Oops, three things . . . Uber On


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Speedsense said:


> *Uber for Pot' Eaze Raises $1.5 Million to Deliver Medical Marijuana*
> 
> Eaze Solutions LLC, a company that works with a medical marijuana dispensary to provide a high-tech pot-delivery service, has raised $1.5 million to expand beyond San Francisco to other California cities, the company said.
> 
> ...


Two jobs I wouldnt trust myself with, Selling ice cream and delivering weed  and if doing both, fogeddaboudit.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh lord, what have we done . . .(lol)


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Its employer employee relationship from this point on for sure


----------

